# Food poisoning



## McDuffy (Mar 11, 2015)

Ok, so yesterday i drank 6 raw eggs in the afternoon. At 10:30pm I ate a nasty cheeseburger sub. 4 hours later i'm full blown food poisoning symptoms. Do you think it was the sub or the eggs. I think it was the sub and i'm hoping i don't have to stop drinking raw eggs. 

The vomiting, dry heaving and diahriaa is over but still feel like shit.


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 11, 2015)

I don't think I could eat raw eggs again either way!  I got food poisoning one time from some bad chicken teriyaki.  To this day, I can' eat any kind of chicken on a stick, and it was over 20 years ago.


----------



## McDuffy (Mar 11, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> I don't think I could eat raw eggs again either way!  I got food poisoning one time from some bad chicken teriyaki.  To this day, I can' eat any kind of chicken on a stick, and it was over 20 years ago.



I know man, food poisoning feels like you are dieing. its the third times its happened to me.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 11, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> Ok, so yesterday i drank 6 raw eggs in the afternoon. At 10:30pm I ate a nasty cheeseburger sub. 4 hours later i'm full blown food poisoning symptoms. Do you think it was the sub or the eggs. I think it was the sub and i'm hoping i don't have to stop drinking raw eggs.
> 
> The vomiting, dry heaving and diahriaa is over but still feel like shit.


It could have been anything within the previous 72 hours.  Nobody will know.  How long did your symptoms last? 

Drinking raw eggs is just an unnecessary risk.  Either buy pasteurized or cook the damn things.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 11, 2015)

It's probably just all the shit coming up after you insulted Alpha.


----------



## bvs (Mar 11, 2015)

i got it from drinking raw eggs, that was a messy night! pasturised eggs all the way


----------



## Yaya (Mar 11, 2015)

Food  poisoning sucks, one of my good friends just got it Sunday morning..... puked so bad he tore something in his esophagus and he puked blood for hours...poor guy


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 11, 2015)

Dry heaving is fun. I like to see if I can get the mucus from my stomach to come out my nose.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 11, 2015)

You would have been fine if you drank 2 more eggs . 8 is the magical number according to you.


----------



## mickems (Mar 11, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> I know man, food poisoning feels like you are dieing. its the third times its happened to me.



3rd time? you're developing a bad habit bro.


----------



## McDuffy (Mar 11, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> It's probably just all the shit coming up after you insulted Alpha.



Guys dont be so butt hurt over me ****ing around.


----------



## McDuffy (Mar 11, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> It could have been anything within the previous 72 hours.  Nobody will know.  How long did your symptoms last?
> 
> Drinking raw eggs is just an unnecessary risk.  Either buy pasteurized or cook the damn things.



i got rid of the bad symptoms pretty quick, like i said this has happened to me before so i know how to deal with it. Just don't eat of drink, let my body puke it all out and drop water bombs out my butt until i'm completely dehydrated, wait 12 hours then see if i can tolerate a little water. this morning i feel good again so in total the symptoms only lasted about 36 hours.


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 11, 2015)

I was born a dark wizard;
I'm all about poisonings and stuff.....


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 11, 2015)

I was drinking raw eggs in my protein shakes for months never got sick.


----------



## McDuffy (Mar 12, 2015)

im gonna call it quits on the raw eggs, just not worth it just in case...


----------



## trodizzle (Mar 12, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> It could have been anything within the previous 72 hours.  Nobody will know.  How long did your symptoms last?
> 
> Drinking raw eggs is just an unnecessary risk.  Either buy pasteurized or cook the damn things.



^^ this

Hardboil those mofo's bro. Don't F around.


----------



## old git (Mar 12, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> I know man, food poisoning feels like you are dieing. its the third times its happened to me.



ANY problems on that front, food poisoning and the shits, Try nano silver about 10 PPM  it will kill it stone dead with a couple of hours ( garanteeeeeed ))


----------

